# Cycle plane 36 fire road cruiser



## looneymatthew (Jan 15, 2015)

Built this for my brother
surprise 50th birthday present. 
Took it out for a test ride today
unreal.  Absolutely perfect.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice Matt good job...It has a "mean" stance!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2015)

Real nice job man. Bike has mean clean look. Been seeing more of these forks pop up lately. What a great present. Rob.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 15, 2015)

*36 schwinn off roadsters/fire road cruier*

BuilD :
*1936 SCHWINN MOTORBIKE/CYCLEPLANE FRAME
*S2 N.O.S. SINGLE CENTER KNURLED HOOPS
*MODEL K BENDIX FRONT HUB N.O.S.
*WARTIME MORROW COASTER BRAKE N.O.S. ASSEMBLY
*ORIG.CRANK/SPROCKET ASSEMBLY RECHROMED
*SCHWINN SCRIPT SEAT POST
*BROOKS B72 VINTAGE BLACK N.O.S SADDLE
*DURO STUDDED BALLOON TIRES W/CONTINENTAL TUBES
*TRUE TORCH GIRDER FORK
*WALD BARS /AME GRIPS
*ODYSSEY BLUEBIRD INDUSTRIAL GRADE BMX CHAIN
*PERSONS MAJESTIC DELUXE PEDALS
HEAVY DUTY ALL TYPE SINGLESPEED DRIVETRAIN


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool as hell! What are those forks? Hey wait a minute...didnt i sell you a 36? You wouldnt have would you? Lol


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 16, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 16, 2015)

That fork is great! Any chance of some detail pictures? One of how it connects at the top would be awesome.

BTW, the WHOLE bike is killer!
Cheers,
Dr. T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 16, 2015)

*Rigid girder fork*

The fork is made in Santa Ana , CA. U.S.A.
BY TRUE TORCH WELDING


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 16, 2015)

Perfect! 
It is really cool, has a modern boardtracker look to it for me.
Thanks for the pics and info on it.

Cheers,
Dr. T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

I believe Joe Buffardi's buddy makes these forks.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 16, 2015)

I truly believe that the Schwinn Cycleplane frame is one of the most beautiful frames ever. My ultimate favorite is the 35 DD . I really enjoy seeing clean build ups of these frames using vintage type componants. Yes, they do ride beautifully.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 16, 2015)

John Severin
True torch welding
Santa Ana CA





fordmike65 said:


> I believe Joe Buffardi's buddy makes these forks.


----------



## mart909 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great job


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 18, 2015)

*50th birthday party*

He was stoked.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 18, 2015)

Right on Matt! That is a great gift! It turned out perfect.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 19, 2015)

WOW!GREAT build!!! NICE paint job..


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

